
Adding Trump's Name to Checks Will Delay Them. IRS Says They're on Schedule - sahin-boydas
https://www.npr.org/2020/04/15/835105999/report-adding-trumps-name-to-checks-will-delay-them-irs-says-they-re-on-schedule
======
sahin-boydas
This is funny.

